# Are You Getting What you Want or Need From This Forum



## pchrise (Oct 28, 2014)

If so what and is it helpful , fun or useful.  What if anything would you change.   PS Will be awhile today before I can respond , please do though


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean.  I get conversation, a chance exercise my brain, and sometimes a good argument to stimulate the old juices.   What more can one expect?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been on several forums since the early days of the internet.  I was competitive and argumentative on most.  I have matured I hope to a point that I no longer 'stalk' certain posters and call BS to some of their posts.  One forum in particular was a financial community blog.  I found myself attacking a member since he (I assume) was using the forum as a platform to brag about his successes.  I found them offensive and condescending to me.  I was relentless and found myself soon banned.  What! ban me how dare you?   

  As for Facebook I don't like the format as it restricts your interaction to a select few and while it is loaded with personal stalkers, I'm also put off by the targeted advertising and selection of choices perceived by the site.  I still use it sparingly but only to help keep up with my children's activities.  It is also a portal for viruses and malware so I try to remain invisible to all except my children.

  I'm still learning and hoping to temper my remarks by avoiding religion, politics and personal opinions.  Like I said I'm still learning and do a little back sliding occasionally.  I also like the interaction with people from other countries and cultures.  I hope I've offended no one as that is not me by nature, but if I have I would like to say 'I'm sorry'.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 28, 2014)

Have a few minutes,  Things like being able to relate to someone else maybe a friend sometimes important information and connection to others in the same situation. A laugh or two . It would be fun if everone that click to see what it was would say hi. Oh well got to go in now , later


----------



## Debby (Oct 28, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I've been on several forums since the early days of the internet.  I was competitive and argumentative on most.  I have matured I hope to a point that I no longer 'stalk' certain posters and call BS to some of their posts.  One forum in particular was a financial community blog.  I found myself attacking a member since he (I assume) was using the forum as a platform to brag about his successes.  I found them offensive and condescending to me.  I was relentless and found myself soon banned.  What! ban me how dare you?
> 
> As for Facebook I don't like the format as it restricts your interaction to a select few and while it is loaded with personal stalkers, I'm also put off by the targeted advertising and selection of choices perceived by the site.  I still use it sparingly but only to help keep up with my children's activities.  It is also a portal for viruses and malware so I try to remain invisible to all except my children.
> 
> I'm still learning and hoping to temper my remarks by avoiding religion, politics and personal opinions.  Like I said I'm still learning and do a little back sliding occasionally.  I also like the interaction with people from other countries and cultures.  I hope I've offended no one as that is not me by nature, but if I have I would like to say 'I'm sorry'.





The fact that you recognize your tendency means you'll succeed at learning to temper your assertiveness!  I'm sure of it because that's the first step to change!

As for this forum, I like it too because there is a variety of people and some are interested in lighter stuff and others are more interested in serious issues which gives a variety of things to talk about.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

pchrise said:


> Have a few minutes,  Things like being able to relate to someone else maybe a friend sometimes important information and connection to others in the same situation. A laugh or two . It would be fun if everone that click to see what it was would say hi. Oh well got to go in now , later




I like the site as with similar, it gives me a chance to chat with people to have a laugh, something I don't get to do everyday outside of the home.

I have a question for you.  Do you thing Tim Janis' musical is somewhat similar to one of my favorites artist, Enya?  I just took a listen and TJ's music is beautiful as is Enya's, though I haven't listen to Enya's latest.  Or maybe, I'm thinking the music from my other soundtrack featuring some of Enya's music, "Titanic"


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2014)

A message board forum is what the posters make it.  ..no more, no less.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes the two favorite song artists  Tim Janis and Enya.  Back on here for now because they did not put something in my eyes. I like the pet forum until someone went off topic so I avoid that one. Do not like face book either.  I totally avoid politics only forums


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my favourite forum simply because everyone is so nice. I am a member of several forums  and they have their place but sometimes it's really exhausting reading them because of the constant infighting...this forum is like a breath of fresh air....Thanks to admin and seabreeze in particular...and all the folks from all around the world which makes for some interesting  topics as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes.. it's fun!


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't been here long enough to make a good judgement call, but so far, so good......

One thing I have always had a problem with on all forums is "having to drudge through all the games to find a topic" in the new posts.  I don't have anything against the games and once in a while I play a couple, but if I am looking for some good posts and have to search through 10 - 20 game posts, I get "bugged"......layful:  (don't anybody hit me, he/she asked and I answered truthfully)


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2014)

I think this forum is great, look forward to reading and posting every day!
Usually around Thanksgiving I get these awful stabs of homesickness for the U.S., try to escape Xmas in Australia altogether.
Thanks to all for a friendly and informative forum!       :thanks:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2014)

I first discovered forums several years ago and joined one called Essential Baby because it was advertised on a news site. It was really for young women who were either mothers or planning to become one. Topics about TTC (trying to conceive), breast feeding etc were irrelevant to me but issues relating to education and schools, child care centres (I'm on a management committee) and current affairs/politics were not only interesting but I had something to contribute. There was even a dedicated section for spirituality and religion.

I learned a lot. It got very bawdy at times, and the photos !!!!! However, what I learned most was how women of a different generation to me think, what they value and what their issues are. Eventually I decided to find a more age appropriate forum and moved on. Eventually I moved from almost exclusively Australian forums to this one. I was an interloper on Essential Baby and I'm a foreigner on this one, so believe it or not, I try to express myself tactfully. Some think I'm blunt but you should see when I'm like when I let the brakes off.

I like a forum to be big enough to have a lot of sections to cater for as many people as possible and to have constant traffic. However, I ignore those sections that are of no interest to me. Exchange of ideas and opinions is what keeps my attention but I can swap recipes too, just not as much. 

As I get older my minds focusses on the more serious topics - current affairs, politics and religion being the top three. Before I leave the planet I like to contemplate why are we here, what are we doing, can we make a difference? Late in life I've become more philosophic and this drives my thirst for understanding of people and the world. And of myself.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2014)

Susie said:


> I think this forum is great, look forward to reading and posting every day!
> Usually around Thanksgiving I get these awful stabs of homesickness for the U.S., try to escape Xmas in Australia altogether.
> Thanks to all for a friendly and informative forum! :thanks:



Nice to have you Susie!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 28, 2014)

Melody1948 said:


> ... One thing I have always had a problem with on all forums is "having to drudge through all the games to find a topic" in the new posts.  I don't have anything against the games and once in a while I play a couple, but if I am looking for some good posts and have to search through 10 - 20 game posts, I get "bugged"......layful:  (don't anybody hit me, he/she asked and I answered truthfully)



One of the many nice things about this forum is that there is a separate game section, so it tends to keep things nice and orderly.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 28, 2014)

*It is some good informatiom , but like in life a few dominate and are liked or not by others ages just slows it down a bit*I sti*ll say hi to others in real life *.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *It is some good informatiom , but like in life a few dominate and are liked or not by others ages just slows it down a bit*I sti*ll say hi to others in real life *.



I have been a bit of an outsider my entire life, even when the popular crowd, tries to recruit me to their dark side, not my thing.  I rarely let other people's crap hinder my joining in on forums if I have something I want to contribute that is.  If I develop a true friendship with someone, that would be very welcomed, but, I learned a long time ago not to worry about whether or not most people will like me, its not likely that most will, I'm an acquired taste, so as long as I'm true to me, whatever happens happens.  This is a nifty little community, not everything is perfectly suited to me, but, I give and take from it what I can and then go about my business.  If the forum offers nothing I need, I don't keep going back to it.

And I'm trying to get what you mean by you still say hello to people in real life; did others say they don't?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

As a technical point, I wish new messages were posted at the top of the forum page, instead of having to go through the old stuff to get to the new message.


----------



## Justme (Oct 29, 2014)

As far as I am concerned forums are nothing more than a diversion when I have nothing better to do for a few minutes. I feel sad for people who treat them as important in their lives.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 29, 2014)

They are a welcome addition to my life and I find them amusing and some times informative...


----------



## littleowl (Oct 29, 2014)

This is the only Forum I am on.
I would go on others if recommended though.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't seem to find much on here that interests me lately. I'm usually only on here early in the mornings so I don't spend a lot of time posting on very many threads.


----------



## Debby (Oct 29, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> ......As I get older my minds focusses on the more serious topics - current affairs, politics and religion being the top three. Before I leave the planet I like to contemplate why are we here, what are we doing, can we make a difference? Late in life I've become more philosophic and this drives my thirst for understanding of people and the world. And of myself.




I've noticed the same thing about myself.  I NEVER used to be interested in politics, foreign affairs, global finance......is that because we've aged past the time of being mostly/only concerned about raising kids and other family stuff?  There's finally room in our brains for something other than 'survival' and now we look to the big picture? So much about daily life that folks spend so much time on seems like 'fluff' in the face of 'who we are and what are we doing here' kind of questions.  Now I know that I'm not the only one who is going through this change.  Have others here found the same thing going on within themselves?  Or is your attitude and focus pretty much the same as it was (just paying attention to your personal day to day stuff)?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2014)

Like Larry,  I get on the board early in the morning when I get up. .. a habit I started last year ..  I get my large coffee mug  and sit on the Internet to see what's going on everywhere, then get on with doing daily activities, mostly outside.


----------



## Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I am only on two forums, the first is also a nice friendly place with all members getting along just like here. I've been there since it first started.

This forum compares nicely. Different points of view are treated with respect and for that I give credit to Admin and Seabreeze.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2014)

I only joined a couple of weeks ago and am enjoying it.  I do spend a lot of time on Facebook as well, but that's very different as it's not anonymous.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 29, 2014)

I like it b/c of the age of members. I like replying to Threads as well as be an OP to a Thread. Have been in some VERY interesting discussions on here. LOL Basically, first thing in the morning I will check out Facebook and this forum. I will also check out my iPhone e-mail for new replies. This is the only forum I'm involved it, for now. 

I do see some members getting frustrated with the number of Views compared to Replies, but I just take it that some members just like to LOOK more than reply to Threads.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm new here and I find it a very interesting and congenial bunch of people.  So many other forums descend into a mess of meanness after a while with factions against factions and a lot of trolls, pot-stirrers and sock puppets.  This is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 29, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I have been a bit of an outsider my entire life, even when the popular crowd, tries to recruit me to their dark side, not my thing.  I rarely let other people's crap hinder my joining in on forums if I have something I want to contribute that is.  If I develop a true friendship with someone, that would be very welcomed, but, I learned a long time ago not to worry about whether or not most people will like me, its not likely that most will, I'm an acquired taste, so as long as I'm true to me, whatever happens happens.  This is a nifty little community, not everything is perfectly suited to me, but, I give and take from it what I can and then go about my business.  If the forum offers nothing I need, I don't keep going back to it.
> 
> And I'm trying to get what you mean by you still say hello to people in real life; did others say they don't?


 *I like your take on forums and as far as what I mean about saying high to people in real life , it means just that I communicate with people not just on forums
*


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 29, 2014)

Re:Are You Getting What you Want or Need From This Forum.

No forum on the internet will ever give me what I want or need. 
I get all the info I need on the internet in places that I can trust.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *I like your take on forums and as far as what I mean about saying high to people in real life , it means just that I communicate with people not just on forums
> 
> 
> *




Oh good, I think most of us communicate with people not just on forums, but, sometimes there are days when some people are homebound and the internet is the only substantial means of conversing with people for that particular day at least other than phone communications with friends and family sometimes.  Some days, that's good enough.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> As a technical point, I wish new messages were posted at the top of the forum page, instead of having to go through the old stuff to get to the new message.



Butterfly, if I understand what you mean correctly, you can click on "New Posts" at the top of the forum page to see all the most recent posts.  Then, if you click the little icon next to the member's name who posted last on that thread, you can read the newest post without even reading through the whole thread.  I circled what I mean, hope this helps.   It's how I check the forum every day for the newest posts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2014)

I like this forum because there are posts that bring a smile (and I love to laugh), and some that are entertaining too.  I like that I can learn things and read other senior's opinions on everyday life and other more serious issues.

I've been here since the forum was young, and agreed to volunteer and help with moderation almost two years after I joined.  The forum has always been friendly and spam-free, and the folks here very knowledgeable and caring, nice to chitchat with and share either personal problems or ask advice. 

 I talk to many people in real life, but it's cool to have a place online to visit with fellow seniors.  This is the only senior forum that I belong to, nice to talk to people my own age.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> As a technical point, I wish new messages were posted at the top of the forum page, instead of having to go through the old stuff to get to the new message.





SeaBreeze said:


> Butterfly, if I understand what you mean correctly, you can click on "New Posts" at the top of the forum page to see all the most recent posts.  Then, if you click the little icon next to the member's name who posted last on that thread, you can read the newest post without even reading through the whole thread.  I circled what I mean, hope this helps.   It's how I check the forum every day for the newest posts.



And if that isn't sufficient she can always go toL

Settings, then click on....
 General settings scroll down to... 
Thread display options and pick..... display newest first.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks April!  You can also click on "What's New" to see the latest posts, album photos, comments, etc.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

I do what you do, but just figured if she wanted the thread to have all the postings through out to be formulated that way, there's that, but like you, I just rather click at the top for new post or what's new, which the later gives every individual new posting.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to see a *Diaries Section* on the forum.

A diary is a long thread where one member posts comments about anything, like what unusual thing they did today, or a problem that came up, or a memory that popped up, etc.  Other members are encouraged to chime in---with suggestions, or maybe a solution to a problem, or relate a similar thought or interest.  

I'm sure there are many members on here have things to say, or do interesting things, that others would like to hear about. 

I've seen this on a few forums, and those are the threads that keep on going.  You tend to get to know each other better that way. 
.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 29, 2014)

I have come to think of alot of people on this forum as friends! I am also able to state some things and ask for help because if I don't want anyone to know who I am and where I live I can remain annomyous. There is no judgmental call that is personal, for the most part. And there is no talk around town if I state something someone doesn't like. I try to read most post, and post whenever I have any experience with what is being posted.I am stuck at home alot so it is also a lifeline to reach out and converse with others.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

I was on a baby boomer forum called Eons from 2006(?) until it went out of business in 2011(?).  It just stopped working one day with no warning. I've lost touch with many friends I made there, but some of us found each other on Facebook.  It's nice to belong to a forum where we're all boomers. 

Many people say your online friends can't be real friends but I very strongly disagree.  I've met a lot of people whom I've met first online, and there are some that I've never met but we've known each other online for up to 12 years (expats).  I'd certainly consider them my real friends.


----------



## Matrix (Oct 30, 2014)

Melody1948 said:


> One thing I have always had a problem with on all forums is "having to drudge through all the games to find a topic" in the new posts. I don't have anything against the games and once in a while I play a couple, but if I am looking for some good posts and have to search through 10 - 20 game posts, I get "bugged"......layful: (don't anybody hit me, he/she asked and I answered truthfully)


Just added something, hope you find it useful. Click *Setting *at the top right corner, then *General Settings* on the left, find *Exclude Forums In New Posts*, input 21 to filter out the "Games" forum.



NancyNGA said:


> I would like to see a *Diaries Section* on the forum.
> 
> A diary is a long thread where one member posts comments about anything, like what unusual thing they did today, or a problem that came up, or a memory that popped up, etc.  Other members are encouraged to chime in---with suggestions, or maybe a solution to a problem, or relate a similar thought or interest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions, the diary forum has been added.

If you want to see any changes on this forum, please feel free to let us know. You can PM SeaBreeze or me, or use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom, or post in "Forum Support & Suggestions"


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 31, 2014)

Message boards are just another form of entertainment to me. I mainly look at a few in the morning and at night. But I can live without them. When I go out of town, I rarely take a look. As far as this board is concerned, I'm fine with it as is.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Matrix for the game removal. Like Melody, I play some but much nicer now that they have their own section.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 31, 2014)

I tried 3 times to exclude games but it hasn't worked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

I did it and it worked fine Rkunsaw.  Don't forget to click "*Save Changes*" after you enter the number 21.

Click on Settings at top of forum page, click on General Setting on the left side of the page.  Then go to Exclude Forums in New Posts, and type in the number 21 in that box.

To finish, be sure to click "Save Changes".


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 31, 2014)

Matrix said:


> Just added something, hope you find it useful. Click *Setting *at the top right corner, then *General Settings* on the left, find *Exclude Forums In New Posts*, input 21 to filter out the "Games" forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, the diary forum has been added.
> ...



Thank you Matrix, that is going to be the answer for me.  Wow, I am happy to see you added that.  You just made my day....

Melody


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAHOOOOO, it works.  I am pleased.  Thank you so very much. :love_heart:


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I did it and it worked fine Rkunsaw.  Don't forget to click "*Save Changes*" after you enter the number 21.
> 
> Click on Settings at top of forum page, click on General Setting on the left side of the page.  Then go to Exclude Forums in New Posts, and type in the number 21 in that box.
> 
> To finish, be sure to click "Save Changes".



I did all of that. 3 times.


----------



## Matrix (Oct 31, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I tried 3 times to exclude games but it hasn't worked.


It may not work immediately after you made the change due to the search cache (for forum performance), but it shouldn't last more than a minute. Maybe caused by your browser cache? I'm not sure, give it some time and it should work.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> They are a welcome addition to my life and I find them amusing and some times informative...


Well said Ralphy, and I would agree with that.


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 1, 2014)

rkunsaw

Just put the 21 (not number in front of it).  Then log out and come back in.  Should work.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 9, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I did all of that. 3 times.


It only works for "New Posts" and "Today's Posts", not "What's New".


----------



## Vala (Dec 9, 2014)

It's a way to communicate with people who live in different places, sharing opinions which often opens my eyes to different view points, new ideas.  When I got my first computer someone suggested I try ICQ and I loved it.   I kept it open to everyone all over the world, a nice at home adventure.  

As far as this one goes, I am to new to make a judgement.  So far I like what I see.  If I had one complaint it would so many different areas it gets a little confusing as to where I posted.  The subscription helps with that.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 9, 2014)

*So far so good. Caring , smart , aware and so funny. Thank You!!  8:00am here (The moon) still. On my way out now* *for my day.   *

*My song for the day* 
*George Harrison - Got My Mind Set On You Official Video   *


----------



## charlotta (Dec 9, 2014)

I have been "laid-up" recently.  I find I enjoy the forum more if I don't do it daily.  My only improvement would be to remove old
threads (ex: what's on your agenda) .  The pot roast is cooked and left overs should be thrown out. With the busy holidays, this may be hard.  I love you help me to keep the brain wheels from freezing up


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2014)

Vala said:


> As far as this one goes, I am to new to make a judgement.  So far I like what I see.  If I had one complaint it would so many different areas it gets a little confusing as to where I posted.  The subscription helps with that.



When viewing "New Posts" or "Todays Posts" look for the arrow in the little icon it indicates that you have posted in that Thread.

You can also click on your profile to find all of your posts..Hope this helps..
.


----------



## Vala (Dec 10, 2014)

Ken Thank you for the tip, that will help.   I did see the profile thing, but had forgotten.  Is that your bug crawling around my desktop.  I need a fly swatter.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Susie, glad to know you're still around and like the forum. Don't think I knew you had also lived in US. I like the forum, too. It gives me a place to browse in the still of the night when I can't sleep and a place to dribble my longer thoughts.


----------



## TabbyAnn (Dec 15, 2014)

I’m new to the forum but I enjoy the people so far.  It’s nice to be able to tune in on conversations whenever I feel like it from home. I would like to learn more about senior activities in various areas. Seniors have so much wisdom to share I’m surprised there aren’t more senior groups in every city to address a variety of topics. 

(I think I posted this reply once before but don't know where it went.)


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

Still getting the hang of things , but so far so good.


----------



## Wren (Apr 21, 2018)

I enjoy Senior Forums and look in most days, even if I don’t post on the topics I read all that interest me and like to say good morning each day as well as playing some of the word games


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 21, 2018)

*I definately like the place, and will hang around awhile. I first joined to get more info on retirement issues, and the financial part of it all.  I like hearing from folks who have been there/done that.  Like wren, I read more than I post, but I do enjoy many of the topics here.*


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 21, 2018)

I just realized this thread was started in 2014! No wonder I didn't recognize alot of names. 

 Everyone here (almost) has been so welcoming to me ..it's like walking into a friendly room full of people. I'm glad I found this place !


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2018)

I would like to see more posts of a CONTROVERSIAL NATURE without personal attacks at individuals or BANNING a poster for merely mentioning a CONTROVERSIAL SUBJECT.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Apr 21, 2018)

Lon said:


> I would like to see more posts of a CONTROVERSIAL NATURE without personal attacks at individuals or BANNING a poster for merely mentioning a CONTROVERSIAL SUBJECT.



IMO, a-bit hard to have one , without the other. Controversy tends to lead to emotion, emotions often lead to less than kind words exchanged...human nature I believe.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 21, 2018)

I also was warmly welcomed like toomuchstuff when I joined Aug'17. I like the fact that some of our  members are from around the world
One of the reasons I left AARP website,it became boring,the posters really didn't have anything exciting to say.The political forum was down right nasty,mean spirited. There are a lot of angry/very opinionated posters there,guess its their only place to vent. Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 21, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I just realized this thread was started in 2014! No wonder I didn't recognize alot of names.
> 
> Everyone here (almost) has been so welcoming to me ..it's like walking into a friendly room full of people. I'm glad I found this place !



Seems like a lot of old threads are being bumped.   I guess "everything old is new again."


----------



## Manatee (Apr 21, 2018)

I like that it is for us older folks.


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2018)

I joined to learn new things and share experiences and hopefully contribute the same.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2018)

it's a pleasant distraction
and that's what I look for in most community type sites


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I didn't realize this was a literary forum.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 21, 2018)

I joined because the AARP forum is so awful in the way it is "organized."  This forum makes it much easier to take part in discussions, and follow up on threads you've posted in.  I like the folks in here, for the most part, and I learn things from them, almost everyday.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

And then some...


----------

